# Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke



## siri81 (8 August 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben,


nun haben wir seit 2 Jahren von der Sache mit Base nichts mehr hgehört gehabt, für mich war es (dummerweise glaubte ich das) erledigt.
Nun kam im Juni erneut ein Brief von deren Inkassounternehmen, bzw von einem neuen wir bisher.
Naja, nun ist es so, das ich am Mittowoch vor das Amtsgericht muss.
Nun versuche ich, anch 2 Jahren , wieder alls "auszuarbeiten", suche die Nummer im Internet und finde sie nicht mehr :
0900 5870111, genausowenig wie die damals herausgefundenen Telefonmarketing Firma I. Pietsch ????

Was heisst das nun? Gibts die auf einmal nicht mehr????

Kann mir jemand nen Link über eine Seite mit 0900 Anbietern schicken???
Auch da gibts die damaligen wohl nicht mehr??? *seuzf*


lg
siri


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*

Telefonmarketing
I. P.
Bäckerstr. 74
38640 Goslar


Die Rufnummern der Firma:
09005870001, Zugeteilt am 16. Oktober. 2009 09:42 Uhr
09005870110, Zugeteilt am 16. Oktober. 2009 09:42 Uhr
09005870111, Zugeteilt am 08. Juni 2008 08:21 Uhr


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*

Die Info ist gut und schön, hilft aber nicht die Bohne  weiter 

Zu der Adresse Bäckerstraße 74 38640 Goslar  findet sich absolut nichts 
was Auskunft zu dem verblichenen  "Telefonmarketing" geben könnte.
Nicht mal im Googlecache finden sich Reste

Ob der Nachbar noch etwas davon weiß?


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*



siri81 schrieb:


> Naja, nun ist es so, das ich am Mittowoch vor das Amtsgericht muss.


Hat jemand ( wer, mit welcher Begründung ) Klage  eingereicht?


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*

09005870111 > http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.a

ist immer noch auf das Phantasieunternehmen  in Goslar registriert



> 0900 - 5 - 870111
> Diensteanbieter:
> Telefonmarketing
> I. P.
> ...


----------



## siri81 (10 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hat jemand ( wer, mit welcher Begründung ) Klage  eingereicht?





hey hey

ja....die kamen nun-nachdem wir 2 jahre nichts hörten, vor 2 monaten mit snt inkasso....
wie gesagt, nun gehts übers amtsgericht 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:52:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:49:16 ----------




webwatcher schrieb:


> 09005870111 > http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.a
> 
> ist immer noch auf das Phantasieunternehmen  in Goslar registriert



danke euch....ich selber komme nicht auf diese bo2005 seite...keine ahnung warum ???


alles eine sehr merkwürdige sache....
wie gesagt, vor 3 jahren waren nummern dieses unternehmens plötzlich auf einer rechnung....nie angerufen.....
nun hatten wir 2 jahre nichts mehr gehört, vor 2 monaten bekam dann mein anwalt wieder post von snt inkasso...


nun gehts eben vors gericht :roll:
hatte aber über diese nummer rein gar nichts mehr gefunden !


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*



siri81 schrieb:


> danke euch....ich selber komme nicht auf diese bo2005 seite...keine ahnung warum ???


Die ist z.Z mal wieder überlastet


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*

Frau I.P. war die "Inhaberin" der Nummer bzw. die "Diensteanbieterin". Für diese zieht nun SNT vor Gericht? (oder Base?)
Ob es der "süßen Nadine" (ist das etwa Frau P selbst?) etwas für den Lebensunterhalt bringt? Die (süße Nadine) betreibt ihr Geschäft inzwischen mit einer Auskunftsnummer der
"_11815 Auskunftsdienste_ GmbH. Wilhelm-Hale-Straße 50 80639 München" (~ _SNT_ Multiconnect GmbH &  Co)

Dass das 2 Euro kostet, wird der Kunde schon merken. Mangelhafte Preisauszeichnung könnte man auch diskutieren. Mangelhafte Preisauszeichnung bei der Bewerbung gab es wohl auch für die 0900, aber ob das einem Amtsrichter reicht? Hier wurde ja offenbar die strittige Nummer gar nicht angewählt. Vermutlich hat sie jemand von einem dieser Mistblätter abgetippt, die immer im Treppenhaus herumliegen. 

Falls aber die Gegenseite darauf beharren würde, dass die Preise immer deutlich ausgezeichnet sind, würde ich google mal aktivieren. Und wenn es eine Amtsrichterin ist, würde ich sie fragen, was sie vom Text der Anzeige hält. Aber nur dann, wenn ich guten Gewissens behaupten kann, so einen Dreck nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## siri81 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Frage, 3 Jahre ist es her...0900 Abzocke*

oh,

ich kann mehr wie reinen gewissens behaupten so nen scheiss nicht zu nutzen.
erstens bin ich weiblich, zweitens (glücklich) verheiratet, und drittens mama von 2 kindern.
ne, die zeiten die in der auflistung auftauchen sind auch kompletter unsinn....
z.b: 1. 12:48 Uhr, 11 minuten....dann gehts wieder um 12:59 Uhr....1 minute usw usw....


also ,hätte man SOWAS nötig, rufe ich da an...geb mir das und gut ist (sorry, aber besser kann man es net erklären *g*).....aber ich rufe doch nicht zig mal hintereinander dort an????


naja.....wie gesagt....gleich isses soweit.
bin gespannt wie es ausgeht, und vorallem, was das inkassounternehmen vorbringen will....(und sich nach 2 jahren so unverschämt zu melden!)

ich hoffe die gerechtigkeit wird siegen !

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:51:01 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:49:56 ----------




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frau I.P. war die "Inhaberin" der Nummer bzw. die "Diensteanbieterin". Für diese zieht nun SNT vor Gericht? (oder Base?)
> .



snt zieht für base vor gericht.....

lg
siri


----------

